

Show HN: Accelerate Excel – 100x faster spreadsheets - karamazov
http://engine.datanitro.com/#

======
justincormack
The problem with spreadsheets is generally maintainability and testing not
performance. At least if it is slow people might rewrite it on a better
platform.

I am sure there is a market though.

~~~
karamazov
We're hoping that better performance will let users build well-designed
spreadsheets - they'll be able to show more steps and use less archaic
formulas without having to worry about slowdowns.

------
Artemis2
How are you accelerating Excel so much, in a way that Microsoft wouldn't have
thought about? No trashing, I'm just curious, and the website doesn't tell
much apart from "demolishing the bottlenecks".

~~~
karamazov
We wrote a static optimizer for spreadsheets - this looks at the entire sheet
and reduces computational complexity where it can.

Excel's built-in functions are optimized to run fast individually, not to work
in concert. (Also, some of them are just slow for no good reason.)

~~~
Artemis2
That's an interesting approach, thank you!

